# Cattleman's Sauce



## ddog27 (Apr 10, 2005)

Has anyone tried Cattleman's BBQ Sauce? I keep hearing people recommend this sauce and that it is really good. I have never tried it so I thought I would ask what you guys think of it.  

:bar:


----------



## DaleP (Apr 10, 2005)

Brutal honesty. I dont like it but I do hear that you can doctor it up. I have tried it once and wound up pouring it all down the drain. There are plenty of cheap sauces that I prefer over Cattlemans.


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 10, 2005)

I have used the Cattleman's smokey in hash and it is very good.  The regular sauce is a good base, and goes well for large gatherings where you need alot of sauce.  The Gold is pretty tasty if your a mustard fan. 

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 10, 2005)

Welcome Jack W!  When you say hash, you mean the SC type?  Do put livers and such in yers?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 10, 2005)

I've heard of it but have never tried it.  I prefer to make my own, still not satisfied ..........I'm on the quest to find the perfect BBQ sauce.  In some ways I hope I never discover it.  The journey is more fun than the actual destination (I think).

Welcome aboard Jack.  Hope to see you posting regularly.  Tell us a little about yourself when you get the chance.  Being from S. Carolina are you a big fan of the mustard based BBQ sauces?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 10, 2005)

Yeah, I surprised to hear a Palmettoan say he uses Cattleman's, even if it is in hash!!!! :grin:


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 10, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Welcome Jack W!  When you say hash, you mean the SC type?  Do put livers and such in yers?



Thanks for letting me in.  

I make a Carolina Style hash.  I got the recipe from the Smoke Shack Web site.  It is down right now but I am sure it can be found on a link from the porch.  www.bbq-porch.net .  Look for a recipe authored by Scott McDaniel.  Good Stuff.  Quality ingredients only.  No heads, ears, eyes, or internal organs.   If you can't find it, let me know I'll dig it up. 

Jack


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 10, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Yeah, I surprised to hear a Palmettoan say he uses Cattleman's, even if it is in hash!!!! :grin:



Unfortunatly, a "Palmettoan" vinegar style sauce isn't very good in hash.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey Jack, I'll post a little article I did on hash a while back under the Sides and Such category.....I don't innards in mine either...prefer my chicken livers fried!  I love hash over white rice!!!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 10, 2005)

coke3324 said:
			
		

> A good inexpensive base sauce can be had from any resturant supply store, it's called Pochahaunis   ( spelled wrong--but it's like the Indian that went with Lewis and Clark-----at least I do know my history :!: ) and only costs 2 to 3 dollars a gallon bottle.



Hey Coke, welcome aboard.  Used to go out with a girl from Tullahoma.  Pretty country.  Hey, I think you're referring to Pocahontas but she never met Lewis and Clark.  It was John Smith that she saved from being clubbed to death in VA in 1607.

I think that the Indian Princess that you are referring to is Sacagawea.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 10, 2005)

Welcome Coke!  Never heard of the Pokie sauce, but I once dated a girl named Comona Wannalaiya. :!:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

I smoked some good hash back in the 70's.  :faint:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 10, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> I smoked some good hash back in the 70's.  :faint:



Niagara River Smoker
WSM Pro


Joined: 19 Feb 2005
Posts: 716
Location: Western New York
 Posted: Tue Mar 15, 2005 10:24 am    Post subject: Rules Reminder   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is just a friendly reminder about  , particularly, Rule #4 : 

4. Off topic posts will not be tolerated in the cooking sections. The moderators will watch how threads develop and if off topic posts start, they will be deleted! The moderators will notify the deleted person privately to let them know what has taken place. There will be no second-guessing of the administrator or the moderators under any circumstances in regards to post deletions!!. These are sections (General BBQ, Grilling, and Pit Mods..Etc) that people are really looking for help in so the off-topic stuff needs to be curtailed. 

Thank you.
_________________
Western New York, Not Long Island!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

Eat me Nick!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 10, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> Eat me Nick!



Can you feel the love here!


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 11, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Hey Jack, I'll post a little article I did on hash a while back under the Sides and Such category.....I don't innards in mine either...prefer my chicken livers fried!  I love hash over white rice!!!!



Post it here or send it on direct.  I'm always interested in "BBQ Stuff for a thousand Alex"   :razz:


----------



## ddog27 (Apr 11, 2005)

What do you guys add to it to make it taste better?? 
 :star:


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 11, 2005)

ddog27 said:
			
		

> What do you guys add to it to make it taste better??
> :star:



If you don't like it to begin with I doubt you will be able to make it taste better.     :!:    Thin it with some water or cider vinegar and add a good chile powder with some heat to your liking.  Lift it with a little butter and you've got a whole new profile.  

Good Que!

Jack


----------



## ddog27 (May 11, 2005)

They now have Cattlemen's BBQ sauce in normal size bottles. Three flavors: Classic, Honey and Smokehouse.


----------



## ddog27 (May 11, 2005)

I saw a couple of commercials for cattlemans on tv this last week. Also I was at super Walmart last night and they have a section with the "warehouse" size bottles of bbq sauces. I saw a bottle of cattlemans sweet and spicy bbq sauce. That is not one of there normal flavors. I would like to try it but I did not want to buy the huge bottle. Has anyone tried this sauce flavor? Is it good? 
:eep:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 11, 2005)

For an off the shelfer.... I'd grab Sweet Baby Rays over Cattlemans any day of the week.


----------

